
Simple Things You Can Do Today to Be Better at Recruiting Developers - Shanerostad
https://trifinlabs.com/recruiting-developers/
======
Shanerostad
It’s not rare to see endless amounts of advice on principles and best
practices to follow when hiring.

What is rare, is for all of this information to be applicable in practice and
not just theory.

In this post, our in-house recruiting specialist outlines things you can do
today to be better at recruiting developers to your team.

